# Jet AFS-1000 problems



## Sachem (Sep 12, 2020)

Purchased this years ago when they first came out so out of warranty. Remote stopped working awhile back and since been lost. Just ordered/received a new remote. Nothing, will not turn off/on etc. Can operate manually, all three fan speeds work ok. So everything works but remote (and without remote i can't work timer) Led lighting in shop (know there is possible interference with some light sources) Anyone had this issue? Hate to spend $100 on new board if simply fix possible


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you and it will show in each post. 

My first impulse would be to make sure the remote and board are on the same frequency. Is there a setting - dip switch or something like that? Does the remote have a frequency noted somewhere on it that matches up with the board control? I'm assuming your batteries are good in the remote, new or not...

If you think the LED lighting is interfering then just turn them off and see if it works.

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. What sort of woodworking are you planning or doing?

David


----------



## Sachem (Sep 12, 2020)

In the past used to build furniture for the our house and to sell. Primarily Shaker and Mission style. Since moved and not building so much anymore. Mostly small stuff now. Am working on a couple of free standing cabinets for my wife currently. Want to get the AFS working properly to control the dust.

Randy


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Our Chamberlain LiftMaster 3280 (or 3280-267) garage door openers do not respond to the remotes when there are LED light bulbs installed and lit. They respond to the remotes after the timers shut off the LED lights. 

They respond correctly with incandescent or compact fluorescent bulbs (yuck!), whether lit or not. 

This was a very challenging problem for us to troubleshoot.


----------



## Sachem (Sep 12, 2020)

I did try turning lights off, and then using remote, no luck. I know in past there has been issues with florescent tubes and the remote sensor. Swapped new batteries, no luck. I know some folks have changed out capacitors but issues where different. Think i will be calling Jet on Monday. It may end up being cheaper to return remote and eat the charges from Rockler and go down to Woodcraft and get the smaller Rikon that's on sale.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If I remember correctly .....*



Sachem said:


> Purchased this years ago when they first came out so out of warranty. Remote stopped working awhile back and since been lost. Just ordered/received a new remote. Nothing, will not turn off/on etc. Can operate manually, all three fan speeds work ok. So everything works but remote (and without remote i can't work timer) Led lighting in shop (know there is possible interference with some light sources) Anyone had this issue? Hate to spend $100 on new board if simply fix possible



Both the remote and the receiver must have their dip switches set to identical positions so they can talk to each other. Another thing I did was install a piece of step flashing to shield the receiver from the flourescent lights just above it. It still allows the signal to get tot he receiver when point up from underneath. This was a tip suggested by a Jet tech years ago when I had issues with my remote.
:|


----------



## Sachem (Sep 12, 2020)

It’s fixed.......finally.......was the circuit board. Called jet and found out new board for afs1000b will not work in afs1000. Lucky they had one board for old series at of course more money. At least was able to go pick up part as plant is 20 min from Nashville so saved shipping. Works like it did years ago. Woo hoo


----------

